# TV show Reboot



## MrPhox (Aug 31, 2019)

Who remember the TV show Reboot?


----------



## Z-ro (Aug 31, 2019)

Bakugan's reboot is a total flop for me..
The original show will always have an impact of old memories that the new won't even reach their feet to give the crowd that came from the OG tv times


----------



## Z-ro (Aug 31, 2019)

Power stones, never had a reboot, great show too
Quantum ray, did not make the cut for another season unfortunately 
Galacktik Football, died in his 3rd season with a crazy finale but already with low quality animation on the 3d and flux flow in comparison with the other 2 seasons
which represented the unfortunate bankrupt state of the company running the show


----------



## Z-ro (Aug 31, 2019)

Bro....STORM HAWKS 
Could have been way better if they tried to be more energetic on the episodes, I could see their rebirth with a reboot


----------



## Z-ro (Aug 31, 2019)

[COLOR=rgba(0, 0, 0, 0.87)]Dex Hamilton: Alien Entomologist
MY.GOD, I used to love that show, together with the new Thundercats, and Wild Kratts [/COLOR]


----------



## Z-ro (Aug 31, 2019)

SNOBS, that australian Show about a poor boy with his Dog livin on a new city


----------



## Z-ro (Aug 31, 2019)

B-daman
More.....Scan 2 Go
bruh.......that mechabots show, the fighting robots anime I used to watch before even meeting pokemon


----------



## Z-ro (Aug 31, 2019)

Astroboy 
Jesus........Eon Kid


----------



## Z-ro (Aug 31, 2019)

yakitate japan


----------



## Z-ro (Aug 31, 2019)

Bro....Kilari
that shit needs a reboot, ASAP


----------



## ManicTherapsid (Aug 31, 2019)

Remember Mutant League?


----------



## MrPhox (Aug 31, 2019)

I should have said "Reboot the TV series" ^^

But it could be interesting if the do a reboot, make it good or don't do it.


----------



## Z-ro (Aug 31, 2019)

MrPhox said:


> I should have said "Reboot the TV series" ^^
> 
> But it could be interesting if the do a reboot, make it good or don't do it.


I don't think that anybody on the forum or even out has watched half of the shows I did


----------



## Cyanomega (Aug 31, 2019)

Hexadecimal was my favorite character on Reboot. Even when she turned creepy good.
that show was great.

they did reboot Reboot. 

Its...... Bad


----------



## SkyeLegs (Aug 31, 2019)

I used to love that show when I was younger whenever I caught it on TV. I always wanted to go back and try to watch it from start to finish because I never really knew what was going on.



Cyanomega said:


> they did reboot Reboot.
> 
> Its...... Bad


Was that the weird Power Rangers like thing?


----------



## Z-ro (Aug 31, 2019)

SkyeLegs said:


> I used to love that show when I was younger whenever I caught it on TV. I always wanted to go back and try to watch it from start to finish because I never really knew what was going on.
> 
> 
> Was that the weird Power Rangers like thing?


You talkin bout Voltron?


----------



## Cyanomega (Aug 31, 2019)

SkyeLegs said:


> I used to love that show when I was younger whenever I caught it on TV. I always wanted to go back and try to watch it from start to finish because I never really knew what was going on.
> 
> 
> Was that the weird Power Rangers like thing?


[




i can see the powerranger allusions, but still, I would have .preferred power rangers to this


----------



## SkyeLegs (Aug 31, 2019)

Cyanomega said:


> I would have preferred it to be that honestly


Yup, that's what I was thinking of, but oh Lord, it's even worse than I thought.

Also, another good underrated show: Code Lyoko.


----------



## Cyanomega (Aug 31, 2019)

SkyeLegs said:


> Yup, that's what I was thinking of, but oh Lord, it's even worse than I thought.
> 
> Also, another good underrated show: Code Lyoko.


I remember the show, but never really got into it. Would you say it's worth a watch?


----------



## SkyeLegs (Aug 31, 2019)

Cyanomega said:


> I remember the show, but never really got into it. Would you say it's worth a watch?


I haven't seen it in yeeears, so I don't know how well it holds up, but I remember it doing some cool things. Definitely worth a revisit I think.


----------



## JZLobo (Sep 23, 2019)

Yep! Reboot was an awesome show. I just found out last week that the Star Trek parody episode was in fact written by a veteran Star Trek writer, D. C. Fontana!


----------

